# Wah Lum Double Sai Form



## masherdong (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok, here I am doing the Wah Lum Double Sai form.

Enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me, I do not know much about the form you was doing to actually add anything but it was nice.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice job.  What sash are you?  It was hard to see some of the details b/c it was so dark on my computer. I trained in KF for a while and it looks very similar to what I learned, though I did not progress to the point of learning that weapon.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank You, very nice and you're a braver man than I am, I never like doing rolls with weapons.

Do you know the origin of that form? I am a big fan of the sai but I have always considered the Sai Okinawan.


----------



## masherdong (Dec 25, 2008)

> Nice job. What sash are you? It was hard to see some of the details b/c it was so dark on my computer. I trained in KF for a while and it looks very similar to what I learned, though I did not progress to the point of learning that weapon.



Green.  My next sash is brown.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 26, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 26, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thank You, very nice and you're a braver man than I am, I never like doing rolls with weapons.
> 
> Do you know the origin of that form? I am a big fan of the sai but I have always considered the Sai Okinawan.


 

Correct


----------



## seasoned (Dec 26, 2008)

masherdong said:


> Ok, here I am doing the Wah Lum Double Sai form.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Nice job, we teach Sai of Tawada.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 9, 2009)

masherdong said:


> Ok, here I am doing the Wah Lum Double Sai form.
> 
> Enjoy!



Saw it once from a vid of a tournie/demo in Fl back in the 90's. LKH's school was up at the demo... John Wai was very young looking. Hell... LKH was doing the drumming if that tells you how long ago it was.

A kid (maybe 10-13 yo) did it. it looked a little different but it might've also been "spiced up" since it was a kid doing who still was mostly cartiledge at the time.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 9, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am a big fan of the sai but I have always considered the Sai Okinawan.



Look to Fujianese CMA for Sai... Bak Hok (short hand, not Tibetan), Ngo Chor Kuen, Hakka...


----------

